# Sub Contractors in Northeast Ohio



## beckliff

Looking for qualified subs in all areas of northeast ohio. Westside, akron canton, cleveland area, and eastside snow belt.


----------



## old plow guy

*subs*

i'm on west side of cleveland whats your need?


----------



## beckliff

Please let me know your capablities and your contract information. I get intouch with specifics. Thank you.


----------



## old plow guy

have 20 plus years ex. 08 chevy/w/plow looking for hr.rate prefer com.lots but will do some drives.  contact- [email protected]


----------



## NickT

Please send info to [email protected] 3/4 ton truck, 7'6 blade, hitch style salt spreader, access to more equipment and labor.


----------



## R.J.B.

I live near mentor and am looking to sub hourly.I have 2011 ford f-250 with wideout. I have 12 years experience. My e-mail is [email protected] and my name is rob


----------



## dstrbd1

*subs*

I have an 05 chevy 3500 w/ 8 1/2 ft blade, live in the snowbelt with 15 yrs exp please send info to [email protected] thanks


----------



## chaparralsteve

Looking for work, not exactly in cleveland area, im south a bit, but willing to come to you. Truck, plow, spreader, and most of all a deep desire to work. can contact 937 562 1501 have plowed for 5+ years, truck equipment and myself are all presentable to the customer. Valid ohio, license proper insurance in place, to include plow as well.


----------



## Carson Services

*Subs*

Hello My name is Doug and I'm looking for some side work plowing in the Cleveland area. I have a Dodge 2500 8' blade, tailgate spreader. I do have a day job as a manager at a compost/landscape supply production site but can leave when needed. I have been a construction equipment operator for the past 21 years and I own Carson Services L.L.C. I'm reliable and insured. You can contact me at [email protected], Thanks.


----------



## tbone6270

I live in Akron and would be willing to travel the Akron/Canton area.
Please reply to [email protected]

Thank you


----------

